# New pics of Raven and friends...



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Enjoy the pics  oops, none of Griffin this time .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pictures of your beautiful flock. I love your Raven's colours they're so very unique! :loveeyes:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you! 
Raven's blue is actually darker and more dull, but the natural light hitting it at the right angle gives a brighter look .


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Raven is beautiful! 
Great flock! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wonderful pic's ... thank's for sharing...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

What a stunning bird Raven is!! He's beautiful. The rest of the flock are also adorable


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone! 

Funny... Mink's eyes always look like that. I call her "half eye"  I don't know how some English budgies can see!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julie,

Raven is gorgeous and I think all of your flock is wonderful.

Thanks for sharing the great pictures with us. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

You have a fabulous flock and Raven has such a bold and distinct presence. Where did you adopt him from?



RavensGryf said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Funny... Mink's eyes always look like that. I call her "half eye"  I don't know how some English budgies can see!


That's what I love about English Budgies and Mink is brimming with such cuteness!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind compliments! I so love all of my birdies :loveeyes:

Nick, I got him from a breeder out in Indiana


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Raven is absolutely stunning, I've never seen another like him! 
But don't tell him, he looks like he's a diva  

Your whole flock is gorgeous, and I'm glad Mink and Twigs have been together with no problems so far. 
Silly one-eyed Mink! :laugh: 
Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you SW . I won't tell Raven he looks like a Diva . Sometimes if he doesn't want to step up, he'll run away screaming like a little girl too hehee! 

Knock on wood... Twigs and Mink really like each other . No physical touching yet, but they're still in the "getting to know you" phase, and they are taking it slow. That Twigs is such a gentleman . Maybe he can tell she's just a baby? :dunno:. Thank goodness! You could only imagine the things he tried to do with his late male buddy LOL! They will sit several inches apart on close branches, and frantically call to each other when we have Mink out in the other room, so they're getting attached. They have the cage divider in the majority of the time for now, as I have to get Twigs to not eat Mink's food, and Mink to eat more.


----------

